# No fullscreen 16:9 in Slingplayer with VIP922. Dish support clueless. Don't waste 30$



## jstanczak (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not been able to get any Dish support for confirming or fixing the lack of 16:9 fullscreen support on iPhone.

Please complain and get this 30$ app fixed ASAP.

How to test if you already have Slinplayer app (Android or iPhone):
- connect remotely over wifi to your VIP 922
- use settings remote and tune to HD channel

Now, you will see bars on the left/righ and top/bottom edges. That's not fullscreen. You should only get small top/bottow bars since iPhone screen ratio is 3:2.








VS







See Slingbox explanation http://support.slingmedia.com/get/KB-1000195.html[/U


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You already started a thread on this topic... and while it is a good topic, it doesn't need two threads.

Please continue to use the thread you already started:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=180186


----------

